# Foams For A RC18 Late Model



## skf99 (Nov 6, 2005)

Is there anybody that makes foams for these cars?

Thank You
SKF99


----------



## djcyder (Jun 23, 2010)

Brp does


----------



## skf99 (Nov 6, 2005)

*Foams*

I looked on there site and didn't see anything for the late model.
Do I need to call them?


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

skf99 said:


> Is there anybody that makes foams for these cars?
> 
> Thank You
> SKF99


 BSR#4005 front
BSR#4006 Rear


----------



## skf99 (Nov 6, 2005)

*Foams*

I purchased B4004 pack front and rears and they will not fir. The axle is not long enough to go through the wheels??

SKF99


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Ours are the same as BSR's so it seems like associated has put short stub axles in there cars. I had a SC18T and ours fit fine on it


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

BRP, MSR and Losi all make nice foams for the late models.


----------



## viper1 (Aug 14, 2005)

BudBartos said:


> Ours are the same as BSR's so it seems like associated has put short stub axles in there cars. I had a SC18T and ours fit fine on it


Yes the rc18 lm wheel axle's are shorter


----------

